# Does PCD Include Assist Set-Up?



## VMcV3y (Jul 6, 2011)

Since I did the European Delivery, I'm not eligible for the vehicle orientation at the PCD.

But...when does one receive the BMW Assist and all the logins/passwords that enable the features in the vehicle? (roadside assistance, Google-maps-to-BMW-nav, etc.)

I'm trying to decide whether to bring my Magellan windshield dock and use my iPhone's Navigon for the 1,400 mile drive home, or if I'll be able to rely on the capabilities of the car.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

vmcvey said:


> Since I did the European Delivery, I'm not eligible for the vehicle orientation at the PCD.
> 
> But...when does one receive the BMW Assist and all the logins/passwords that enable the features in the vehicle? (roadside assistance, Google-maps-to-BMW-nav, etc.)
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether to bring my Magellan windshield dock and use my iPhone's Navigon for the 1,400 mile drive home, or if I'll be able to rely on the capabilities of the car.


They'll set up all that for you. We didn't have the Nav, but they paired both our phones with the bluetooth and turned on our Sat Radio. Additionally, we had a few other questions that they helped us with. We opted to do the roadside asst setup when we got back to NJ. She just told us how to do it. It was pretty simple.

We didn't have the NAV, but I'm sure they would assist in getting it set up if asked.


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

+1 to OP. 

Pairing BT is not a problem, but don't know why you wouldn't want Assist setup prior to a roadtrip in a brand new car if you had paid for it.

Hope it can be setup via VIN or something before I head to Greenville or is a quick phone call to setup once there.
I assume the Nav maps get swapped to US ones somewhere along the line before delivery too.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

vmcvey said:


> Since I did the European Delivery, I'm not eligible for the vehicle orientation at the PCD.
> 
> But...when does one receive the BMW Assist and all the logins/passwords that enable the features in the vehicle? (roadside assistance, Google-maps-to-BMW-nav, etc.)
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether to bring my Magellan windshield dock and use my iPhone's Navigon for the 1,400 mile drive home, or if I'll be able to rely on the capabilities of the car.


BMW Assist is activated through your selling BMW Center. Contact your CA and have them do this for you prior to coming here for re-delivery. After they have sent in your information, all you'll need to do is make an acquaintance call to them by pressing the BMW Assist SOS button in your vehicle.

Your CA is supposed to have you fill out an ESA and sign it to keep on file. When you make the acquaintance call, BMW Assist is verifying that everything submitted by your CA is correct (including your password and any emergency contacts).

However you don't need this active for Navigation to work. The only thing you can do from Google Maps is send an "address" for a location to the vehicle. This just keeps you from having to enter it manualy in the BMW's navigation system.

Hope this helps :thumbup:


----------

